# Jujutsu Style????



## kill bill (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, I live in the Dominican Republic a while ago I posted here about a Jujutsu style named Miyama Ryu, I practice this discipline and I will like to share knowledge with anyone who has info regarding this martial art.

In a particular way I like it because is very focuse on real life situation and has a good basis on traditional jujutsu and judo thecniques.

Any comments?


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 20, 2008)

Of the 2 styles of Jujutsu we practice, Icho Yama Ryu is dirived from Miyama Ryu, Daitio Ryu, Judo and AIkido.

 Our Sensei, Dave Laomnd studied under Perrara in the early 60s at the Trimlont Dojo.


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Jun 23, 2008)

Miyama Ryu was founded by Mr. Antonio Perreira, based on his experiences with Judo self-defense, Aikido, US Military self-defense and Sosuishi-ryu Jujutsu. You can find more info about him by typing Miyama-ryu Jujutsu in google.com, or by searching the archives here.


----------



## wadokai_indonesia (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh sorry my friend, I thought  you were looking for information about Miyama-ryu. My bad.


----------

